# Is There A Safety?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Is there a Safety on a .380 Ruger all I can find is a very Heavy Trigger pull which I'm told this is to keep young children from firing it.

Truth I rather have a round in the chamber instead of needing to feed a round in if needed.

Really thinking of changing the Trigger Pull by changing the whole Trigger because what it has is to me really Bad. Oh it can be done.

big rockpile


----------



## gotlabs (Dec 16, 2012)

Maybe you should consider a different firearm if you are that concerned with not having a "safety".


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Really thinking of changing the Trigger Pull by changing the whole Trigger because what it has is to me really Bad.* Oh it can be done*.


There are no replacement trigger assemblies for that gun.
You could try changing some springs but odds are you'll just hurt the reliability.

Safety or no safety, kids shouldn't have access to your gun anyway, so that part really doesn't matter.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

is this Ruger a DAO pistol? If so, your stuck with a heavy trigger pull.

In terms of safety, a DAO semi-auto without a safety is really no different than a revolver.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

The ruger can be carried with one in the chamber. That is how it was designed. My revolver has no safety and has 5 in the chambers. It has a light double action trigger pull. 

Know a number of folks that had safety's and still had negligent discharges


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

gotlabs said:


> Maybe you should consider a different firearm if you are that concerned with not having a "safety".


 Not concerned just wondering. I believe I was told I could switch out the Trigger with a Glock.

big rockpile


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There are no replacement trigger assemblies for that gun.
> You could try changing some springs but odds are you'll just hurt the reliability.
> 
> Safety or no safety, kids shouldn't have access to your gun anyway, so that part really doesn't matter.


http://gallowayprecision.com/ruger/lcp/

Lightens by 1.5 lbs. trigger isn't an "assembly". Comprised of separate parts that are replaceable, not a drop in like many Aftermarket AR trigger assemblies.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> http://gallowayprecision.com/ruger/lcp/
> 
> Lightens by 1.5 lbs. trigger isn't an "assembly". Comprised of separate parts that are replaceable, not a drop in like many Aftermarket AR trigger assemblies.


Those are replacement *springs*, which is exactly what I said could be changed. 

The trigger they are selling is cosmetic only.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Not concerned just wondering. I believe *I was told I could switch out the Trigger with a Glock.*
> 
> big rockpile


Yes, but only by *trading* it for a Glock.
That's what I'd do myself.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Those are replacement *springs*, which is exactly what I said could be changed.
> 
> The trigger they are selling is cosmetic only.


I know that's what you said I corrected your trigger assembly part. Have a blessed day.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well my wife can fire it better than me and can put rounds where they need to be so I shouldn't worry.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> I know that's what you said I *corrected *your trigger assembly part. Have a blessed day.


I'm not sure how repeating what I said becomes "correcting":



> Originally Posted by Bearfootfarm View Post
> There are *no replacement trigger assemblies* for that gun.
> You could *try changing some springs* but odds are you'll just hurt the reliability





> Originally Posted by Texaspredatorhu View Post
> http://gallowayprecision.com/ruger/lcp/
> 
> Lightens by 1.5 lbs. trigger *isn't an "assembly"*. Comprised of separate parts that are replaceable, *not a drop in *like many Aftermarket AR trigger assemblies.


Your link shows 2 *springs *and a separate trigger that has no effect on the pull weight. 
One is a recoil spring that also has no effect on the trigger pull.
:shrug:


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Now your understanding! You just highlighted what I corrected for you. Obviously a trigger that is different looking won't change the pull and again obviously the recoil spring won't change the pull. My bad in quoting you to begin with. Mainly showing him a link that has a spring that can drop it 1.5lbs, only used yours because it is not an assembly.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Takes under 2 seconds to get one into the chamber, why do so many people want one in the chamber all the time (unless they are actively using the gun)?


----------



## Pistachio (Dec 10, 2016)

Just FYI. I fired my Ruger .380 LCP at a plastic barrel to make a drain hole. About four feet away. The bullet bounced back and hit me in the leg. Left a small dent in the barrel and not even a bruise on my leg.

Later someone accidentally shot me in the bare heel from about twenty feet. That one did leave a bruise but didn't break the skin.

I am a pretty good shot. 50 years of shooting experience. But I cannot hit anything accurately with it over ten feet without careful aim, breath control and trigger squeeze which you won't have time for in combat.

Definitely would not trust it to save me or anyone else.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Pistachio said:


> Just FYI. I fired my Ruger .380 LCP at a plastic barrel to make a drain hole. About four feet away. The bullet bounced back and hit me in the leg. Left a small dent in the barrel and not even a bruise on my leg.
> 
> Later someone accidentally shot me in the bare heel from about twenty feet. That one did leave a bruise but didn't break the skin.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a bad batch of ammo to me. I have killed hogs with a 380.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> Takes under 2 seconds to get one into the chamber,* why* do so many people want one in the chamber all the time (unless they are actively using the gun)?


Because it's foolish to wait until you are under attack to chamber a round.
You may not have those two seconds to spare, or both hands free.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we won't go into the exact time it takes me to get 2 rounds into each of 3 targets 6 rounds total from the buzzer 

but it is 1.5 seconds off my best time if I start with my hand on my gun in my pocket grip mostly established

On a pocket gun your holster is your safety . 

The holster needs to cover the trigger.

Nothing else in that pocket.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Because it's foolish to wait until you are under attack to chamber a round.
> You may not have those two seconds to spare, or both hands free.


Y'all must frequent dangerous places. I can't think of any situation I'd be in where 2 seconds are the difference between life or death.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> Y'all must frequent dangerous places. I can't think of any situation I'd be in where 2 seconds are the difference between life or death.


How about in a prayer service when someone walks into the room with a loaded Glock 41?


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Why carry a gun if you aren't carrying one in the chamber? It's great if you can see the threat coming but if that was always the case there wouldn't be mass shootings. You think law enforcement goes out without one in the chamber? I would be willing to bet 80% never fire their weapon in the line of duty. It's called being prepared because that 2 seconds could cost you your life.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> Y'all must frequent dangerous places. *I can't think* of any situation I'd be in where 2 seconds are the difference between life or death.


Then you aren't being realistic.
The entire world is a dangerous place.
Why would any rational person willingly give their assailant a 2 second head start?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

everyone should play with a par timer 

you may think your fast , but until you have a real number you may not know how slow you are.

a realistic to achieve unless your some sort of top competitor is 0.9 seconds from beep to shot on target from hands relaxed at your side 

wonder why the cop is always resting his hand on the grip of his gun as he walks up to a car 0.45 seconds that is why.
just by getting your hand already on the grip you can cut your time in half.


do you remember back to drivers ed if a car is moving 60mph or 88 feet per second and you see the brake lights go on on the car in front of you by the time you get your brain to process the light time has passed 

from the stopping distance website http://www.driveandstayalive.com/stopping-distances/

at 60 mph your thinking time takes 60 feet so if your moving 88fps and your thinking time takes up 60/88 = 0.68 seconds that was an average and some are better but some are worse 

any guesses what your actual stopping distance is. the web site estimates an average vehicle at 180 feet + the 60 feet of thinking = 240 feet because so many think in foot ball terms this time of year 80 yards , so if your doing 60 and your not 100 yards behind the car in front of you your too close 

yes I know this is a talk about guns not driving , following too close and and bad gun handling are my two major safety rants , and both places where 2 seconds literally is the difference between life and death.

yes some people have a 0.7 second buzzer to shot on target time , but a lot more have a 2.5 second buzzer to target time you can hone the skills and you should but the more you do the more recitalist your likely to become your speed after 5 draws may be down to 0.8 but your not getting the 5th draw when you know it's coming in a fight . your getting the first and only the first.

got your draw down to 0.9 seconds ok take a month off what is your first draw a month later bet it wasn't 0.9

personally not only am I not giving a 2 second head start , the first thing I am doing before I even draw before I even feel like I might need to draw is making distance and looking for concealment or cover.

in the total ambush face it your dead unless they mess up then maybe your just wounded.
thankfully most of the time an assault isn't a total ambush 

we know from some studies done I think at least one by the NRA said the average encounter with justified use of deadly force happens at just beyond arms reach in the 1-3 yard range words have been exchanged letting you know that there is a threat to your life or limb and an average of 2 rounds are fired 

based on that you would thing we would be talking about a fast and efficient draw and firing from retention and not how you can't see how 2 seconds could matter


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> How about in a prayer service when someone walks into the room with a loaded Glock 41?


I don't go to "prayer services". I do go to Church where I have pews and about 200 people surrounding me. I can drop down, pull out the gun, get one in the chamber and be ready to shoot.

Similar to other situations, unless I am in the first 2 or 3 targets, I can get one in the chamber as I'm pulling out my Glock. and if I am one of the first couple of targets, I wouldn't even have my gun out anyway, so having one in the chamber wouldn't matter.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

mnn2501 said:


> I don't go to "prayer services". I do go to Church where I have pews and about 200 people surrounding me. I can drop down, pull out the gun, get one in the chamber and be ready to shoot.
> 
> Similar to other situations, unless I am in the first 2 or 3 targets, I can get one in the chamber as I'm pulling out my Glock. and if I am one of the first couple of targets, I wouldn't even have my gun out anyway, so having one in the chamber wouldn't matter.


 Funny our Pastor said two things the Government wouldn't get is his Bible and his Guns.

big rockpile


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

mnn2501 said:


> Takes under 2 seconds to get one into the chamber, why do so many people want one in the chamber all the time (unless they are actively using the gun)?


Two seconds is a long time in a gun fight.

Muleskinner2


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

One word........revolvers.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Actually it goes beyond 2 seconds or any time component. 

You may have to use your CCW while already in physical contact, you might well not have the ability to chamber a round before needing to shoot. 

For years I competed in IDPA with a guy that was pretty good. One night while SOing for him, he drew and I saw him do an "Israeli" as part of his draw stroke. After the stage I asked him IF he for got to chamber a round, and he stated no, he always drew like that. He also didn't carry a gun with a round chambered because he liked the additional safety with small kids at home. His 1st shot times were on par with some of our better shooters, he basically modified a 5 count draw stroke and incorporated racking the slide as he pushed out into the tgt. 

So the old "Israeli carry" can be fast, IF you have both hands free to rack the slide while drawing.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Chuck R. said:


> *IF* you have both hands free


And if you don't, you're in big trouble.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

If you ever want to know if you are fast enough, try the Tueller Drill.
Have your gun in the holster with an empty chamber. Have a friend stand back to back, and as soon as you feel him (or her) leave, pull your gun, chamber a round and fire a shot on target. When your friend hears the shot, he stops. You may be surprised how far away he is.
Now, imagine someone with a knife, (possibly faster than your friend) running at you from that distance, or less. You have to pull your gun, chamber a round, get on target and fire, all while a knife wielding lunatic is charging you with murder in mind.

Another scenario that I read about on one of the gun forums, (purportedly a true story), A guy was walking a small dog one early evening.
He had a concealed carry gun, empty chamber.
A large dog, I can't remember the breed, but it was one of the Rottweiler/Pit bull/Doberman types, ran out and attacked the smaller dog. The guy pulled the smaller dog away and got between his dog and the attacking dog.
The attacking dog got hold of his left arm, and when he pulled his gun, he couldn't chamber a round.
He hit the dog with his gun repeatedly but the dog just shook his arm even harder.
An off duty deputy lived nearby and heard the mans screams, rushed out and shot the dog.
The guy suffered terrible damage to his arm and hand, nerves tore up, muscles torn, etc.
If he had a round chambered, he might have gotten by with some bites and a rabies shot.
The owner of the big mean dog of course swore his dog was the sweetest gentlest thing that wouldn't hurt a flea.
Anyway, these are the reasons I have a round chambered if the gun is on my person.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

The Tueller Drill is an excellent tool to impart why a fast smooth drill is important and also how your reaction time might require the use of lethal force at a greater distance. It's also good for demonstrating how movement can create space = time.

I've run it in several classes and like it to the point I made my own cart:










Concept's the same, except place cart at 21' and have it pulled rapidly towards the shooter. They draw once cart begins movement.


----------

